# Everest system info tool



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2013)

EVEREST Home Edition is a freeware system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking solution for home PC users, based on the award-winning EVEREST Technology. It offers the world's most accurate system information and diagnostics capabilities, including online features, memory benchmarks, hardware monitoring, and low-level hardware information


http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/everest_free_edition.html


----------



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2013)

oops sorry I already posted this and forgot ...... Can't find delete button


----------



## That Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> oops sorry I already posted this and forgot ...... Can't find delete button



Please refer to senior moment thread . . .


----------

